# how would you run this amp with horns?



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i currently have a tru sb6. my plan was to bridged 1&2 and 3&4 for mids but it only is stable at 4 ohms bridged. which means i get new mids, silverflutes, then use 5&6 for subs. and get another amp for horns but i just had an apifiny. i could use 1&2 for horns don't use 3&4 and use 5&6 stereo for my current mids.

that would give me about 50watts for horns, 300 for mids (per side) and then get another amp for subs.

whatcha think?

fyi, current mids are x65 (2 per door)


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I am no expert but I would try to run everything off the sb6. It looks like a nice capable amplifier. The xs65 are pretty effiecient and with a pair per side running two ohm stereo might work. I do not like the idea of leaving two channels of a very nice amp to be unused.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i don't think 150watts per side would be enough my old system had 325 per side respectively.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Dunno what your budget is but if I were you, I'd go with one of those: WoofersEtc.com - KS 600.2 - Arc Audio 2-Channel Class H Car Amplifier - powerful and efficient class H 

SB6 1&2 bridged for Left horn 
SB6 3&4 bridged for Right horn 
SB6 5&6 bridged for High output subwoofer 
KS600.2 for your 4 x X65 - final load is 2 ohm for 600 watts per side available for dynamics  

Kelvin


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the silver flutes would be a downgrade.
How about one mid to each of the first 4 channels, subs on 5&6 and the horns off of your headunit?
That gives you roughly:
30w between both horns
400w between all the mids
600w for subs

If you want to get cheap 8ohm mids, get these: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=295-355


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Will, ditch the dual 6s and get a 8 on each side. Would make things a lot easier in terms of finding a good speaker to match up with the horns.

Good 6s that would be an upgrade are going to be $120+ each...whereas a pair of Faital Pro 8Fe200s would be $100.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would go with the Aura 6s if I was looking at 6s and didn't want to spend $600 on mids.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

if i had room for 8s i'd go for it jason but alas i don't


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Will, ditch the dual 6s and get a 8 on each side. Would make things a lot easier in terms of finding a good speaker to match up with the horns.
> 
> Good 6s that would be an upgrade are going to be $120+ each...whereas a pair of Faital Pro 8Fe200s would be $100.


so u saying the silver flutes won't be any upgrade?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It would be for lowend extention. But I doubt they would have more snap. They would sound more like the IDQ6s...I think.

I dunno, I looked at them and the 8s. Try they and see.

Why no room for 8s?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

the way the doors are built i'd have to do major mods which i don't want to do. i barely squeezed in the 2 6s


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What does Eric have coming down the pipe line?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have some amps I'll trade ya that will work well


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> What does Eric have coming down the pipe line?


not sure i do know he told me to get the sf for now till he releases his


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He told me to get them too if I liked how the IDQ8s sounded. Might still do it.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what do you think about taht new 8 u were posting in jason?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

thats a pic of w hat room i have to work with on my doors.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm certain without a lot of glass work i can't fit an 8. and kicks are outa the question.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> what do you think about taht new 8 u were posting in jason?


Specs reminds me of the ID X69 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mark's new 8? Specs look good.

I dunno the specs on the xS69s...but thought the Qts was .25-.30 range and a Fs of 80ish.

I was really close to getting the SFs. A commercial speaker uses it and got good reviews. Got the 18Sound instead, but they (mine) are duds. Eric said the SF mids were popular with his Asian guys.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or are you talking about the Faital Pro Fe200s? There are 6s in that line too. Fs is 120 on the 6s though.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Mark's new 8? Specs look good.
> 
> I dunno the specs on the xS69s...but thought the Qts was .25-.30 range and a Fs of 80ish.
> 
> I was really close to getting the SFs. A commercial speaker uses it and got good reviews. Got the 18Sound instead, but they (mine) are duds. Eric said the SF mids were popular with his Asian guys.


............................Intimid8r..........-..........ID X69 
Impedance: ..........4 ohms

Re: .....................*3.79 Ohms* ...............*3.8 Ohms*

Fs: ......................58.2Hz ...................76.2743Hz 

Le: ..................... *.74 mh* .................... *.7 mh* 

Qms: ...................10.35 ..................... 1.6846 

Qes: .................... *.53* ......................... *.5090* 

Qts: ..................... .51 ........................ .3909 

Linear Xmax: ...... *3mm +/-* ................ *3mm +/-*

Xmax Mech Limit: 6mm +/-

BL: .......................7.64 ...................... 9.3212

Sd: ..................*214.1 cm2* .............. *217.884 cm2*

Cms: .............. .335 mm/N ............. .179 mm/N

Mms: ..............*22.4 grams* ............ *24.2846 grams*

Vas: ................21.8 Liters ............. 12.1569 Liters

Sensitivity: ......*91 (1w/1m)* .......... *91.9463 (1w/1m)*

Sensitivity2: ..94.3 (2.83/1m)

Coil Diameter: .......*2”* ........................... *2"*


Ok, FS and Qts are not close but other specs are very close - guess Mark better optimized his 8" to be used IB in doors - Less magnet power (lower BL) and less damping (higher Qms) was enough to bring the Qts up were he needed it to be 
Specs in bold where I felt they were close enough...

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wonder why I was thinking the xS69 had such a low Qts? Also was thinking it was 93 dB at 4 ohms.

Thanks for the info Kelvin!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Wonder why I was thinking the xS69 had such a low Qts? Also was thinking it was 93 dB at 4 ohms.
> 
> Thanks for the info Kelvin!


Yeah the XS69 has been marketed as being a 93dB driver but it is 1dB down in sensitivity - same thing for the XS65 it really is a 91dB driver instead of the marketed 92dB spec... 

To be honest, spec wise, I like the Intimid8r - dunno how it would work IB in a door with all those rattles but interesting nonetheless

Kelvin


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

problem may be solved gettin me another amp


----------

